
Any past Y Combinator foreign applicants got into the program but can't get a US visa? - keiretsu

======
Keios
This is something that worries me too, from my research only Y Combinator can
help if the need arises.

------
litepost
Just marry an American. It's really that simple. :)

In all seriousness, if you _do_ marry an American, it is very likely that the
US government/immigration service (now dba Dept. of Homeland Security) will
forgive any extended but unauthorized stay in the US, AND give you a EAC
(employment authorization card), followed immediately by a (SSN and) Green
Card.

If you don't want to marry an American, you need to typically have some
serious a) connections, b) money, c) credentials, and/or d) accomplishments
under your belt.

In lieu of those, you need an attractive American employer who has one or more
of the above-noted qualities. ;)

Please correct me if I am mistaken in any of these assertions...

~~~
staunch
Marry an American and give up 50% of your equity in the company?

~~~
litepost
LOL. Is it that difficult to marry an American nowadays, that you need to give
up 1/2 your equity?

This is just one of any millions of potential solutions...

~~~
staunch
I was joking, but it's true that you are essentially giving up half your
assets by getting married.

~~~
ced
Doesn't it depend on the contract, of which there are many flavors?

~~~
staunch
Most of the time, in the US, a divorce results in a 50/50 split of all assets.
I thought that was an amusing thing to point out, others seem to disagree :-)

